# Are you more attracted to your own race or another race?



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Sexually, romantically, or however you interpret the question.

I have a theory and want to see if it's true, at least in SA circles.

If you don't feel comfortable, there is no need for you to "justify" your preferences. I just want the statistics. *I'm not forcing anybody to be politically correct or politically incorrect if they don't want to be.*

EDIT: If you're of mixed race, pick WHITE if you identify with this survey, NON-WHITE otherwise. Interpret "your own race" to include people who are of the same race of your mom and people of the same race as your dad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by race.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Depends on what you mean by race.


Okay, I didn't want this poll to get overly complicated, but here goes:

For this poll, race is a social construct based on the society where you live. Unless you are sufficiently racially ambiguous-looking, you don't get to choose your race.

In the U.S., Barack Obama and Kanye West are the same race, whereas if they were in Brazil, they would be of different races.

In Canada, a Chinese Canadian and a Korean Canadian are essentially of different races, because ethnicity plays the same role as race in Canada, unless you are White. Whereas in the U.S., they would be both Asian-American.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm more attracted to Asians as in Vietnamese, Japanese, Chinese, etc. than whites and I'm white.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm I think you'll get a lot of different responses then based on what people view race to be. 

Something that's sort of stuck with me is that I definitely remember when I was little I thought of middle eastern people, and Jewish people etc as 'white' many Hispanic people too. Like Enrique Iglesias, but then at some point I realised nobody else did lol.... (for the first two groups at least, and I've seen people refer to Hispanic people as a race before :| despite the massive range of looks of people living in Spanish speaking countries...) So, you know.

I don't think it's all races equally for me to be honest (I have been attracted to individuals of basically all races, but I do have preferences), but I can't honestly decide between a few 'races.' So I'm going to click I don't know and I'm a pale northern European


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm very pale with light brown hair and green eyes. I'm attracted to guys that look southern european (esp Italians), hispanic, or mixed (like 1/4 black-3/4 white). Sometimes I like Japanese guys.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

My theory is that most White people will say that they are either attracted to primarily White people, or are attracted to all races equally, while non-Whites who are not immigrants will say that they either like all races equally, or are primarily attracted to a race other than their own.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vicente said:


> My theory is that most White people will say that they are either attracted to primarily White people, or are attracted to all races equally, while non-Whites who are not immigrants will say that they either like all races equally, or are primarily attracted to a race other than their own.


Yes that was obvious because of the poll options


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm Hispanic, mostly into Asians.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Women


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I white and prefer my own race.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm still stealing all your wimminz :3


Wimminz? Go ahead, have me wimminz. I'll take the women from you.

*Note to self*

Effexor seems to be causing delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hard for me to say. I've been attracted to women from many different races.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm tri-racial, so I chose the last answer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Seems silly to restrict thyself like that. Plenty of attractive women from all kinds of races/ethnicities. whatever 

source: mixed euroasian mutt


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Puppet Master said:


> I'm more attracted to Asians as in Vietnamese, Japanese, Chinese, etc. than whites and I'm white.


Don't you find Indians attractive?


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

nubly said:


> I'm Hispanic, mostly into Asians.


Like which type of Asians?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

vicente said:


> In the U.S., Barack Obama and Kanye West are the same race, whereas if they *were in Brazil*, they would be of different races.


My grandfather (abuelo?) has been living in Brazil for the past 19 years and he says racism is pretty even over there (his "dark skinned" and his wife is "light skin"). Also both Barack Obama and Kanye are blacks... sigh... I don't get this whole "light skin/dark skin" deal (in general). I still get called a ni**a like everyone else so I don't get the obsession within black people to further divide themselves. We are all black.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

extremly said:


> My grandfather (abuelo?) has been living in Brazil for the past 19 years and he says racism is pretty even over there (his "dark skinned" and his wife is "light skin"). Also both Barack Obama and Kanye are blacks... sigh... I don't get this whole "light skin/dark skin" deal (in general). I still get called a ni**a like everyone else so I don't get the obsession within black people to further divide themselves. We are all black.


thank you! i cant stand it when black people obsess over the light skin/dark skin crap


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

extremly said:


> My grandfather (abuelo?) has been living in Brazil for the past 19 years and he says racism is pretty even over there (his "dark skinned" and his wife is "light skin"). Also both Barack Obama and Kanye are blacks... sigh... I don't get this whole "light skin/dark skin" deal (in general). I still get called a ni**a like everyone else so I don't get the obsession within black people to further divide themselves. We are all black.


Isn't Barack Obama half white though?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like all race but African is least


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't vote because I'm both white and non-white. But yes, I'm generally more attracted to my own races.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I look white (I guess) but I'm more of a mutt. I'm attracted to individuals. Most of them happen to be white but not always.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm attracted to individuals. Most of them happen to be white but not always.


Same.


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

I only like a ****** that stole my soul and robbed my bloody panties.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I like light brown the best (south/west asian, hispanic, greek, turks etc) then it would be dark brown (most of my gfs have been) then some white and I'm hardly ever attracted to east asians.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Own race (Caucasoid/********* mixes).


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I'm mixed (half white, half black) so I didn't vote either.

I'm only attracted to people with light skin. I'm not racist... It's just my preference. I don't feel any attraction toward people with dark skin. That might seem shallow, but looks and personality are equally important to me. I would only start a relationship with someone who I find attractive and has a nice personality. I will not settle for someone who I don't find attractive, and I don't want to be with someone who has an awful personality, no matter how gorgeous they may look.
_


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm attracted to individuals not races. It's not like features I find attractive aren't present in all races of human. That doesn't mean I find every person of each race attractive, but that I can be attracted to someone who is my cup of tea regardless of their race. I don't care enough about the amount of melanin people possess to not be attracted to someone simply due to the shade of their skin. I'd say culture is more of a deciding factor than race is, by far. We have to have similar values.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No preference really.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Isn't Barack Obama half white though?


Yeah lol people keep forgetting that. I guess you're not allowed to acknowledge both parts of the 50% of the dna that made you though when they're from different races. Pick one or die 



thing said:


> Hard to believe there are no "non-whites" here that don't have a preference for their own.


I think a lot of 'white' people will if they grew up in a country with a white majority to be honest, which would be most people on this forum I'd imagine.

It would be much more interesting to see if 'white' people in countries where they are a minority (who grew up there, this is important I think) have a preference for the majority group in that country.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

thing said:


> Hard to believe there are no "non-whites" here that don't have a preference for their own.


Not really surprising though. White seems to be the default presentation of beauty. Obviously, beauty comes in all colors but when you look at all the supermodels, popular actors/actresses, it's mostly white people.

I hope that didn't come off as offensive. I'm not white by the way.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah lol people keep forgetting that. I guess you're not allowed to acknowledge both parts of the 50% of the dna that made you though when they're from different races. Pick one or die


Doesn't Obama identify as black though? but I agree! I can't imagine not acknowledging 50% of my genetic material, I'd find it impossible to identify solely as chinese or solely white... And certain members would agree, been told to my face that I 'wasn't' lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ByMyself19 said:


> Like which type of Asians?


Lotus flower Asian.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Seems silly to restrict thyself like that. Plenty of attractive women from all kinds of races/ethnicities. whatever
> 
> source: mixed euroasian mutt


I'm the same (white/chinese), but not really attracted to many Chinese women. Did you grow up around many asian/chinese people? Up until university i only ever knew 1 Chinese kid.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think that it's easy to say that one's attractions are simply personal preferences but I think these preferences are driven by media and exposure. Most of the attractive people on TV are White and non-White people internalize these people as the standards of beauty. Whereas non-White people on TV are generally put in stereotypical roles and therefore not seen as hot by Whites or non-Whites.

I'm not White and I used to be attracted to women of all races, as long as they were culturally American or Canadian. But ever since I moved to a college town, the only Americans I see around are Whites, everyone else being an international student. I've basically stopped finding non-White women attractive, even when I travel back to a city with many American minorities.

When I saw what was happening to me, I was disgusted with myself for being racist, but then I started to understand why a lot of White people are only attracted to other White people. It's not them being racist, but it's also not some sort of "people naturally seek partners who look like them" deal either. It's because they don't have a lot of minorities in their inner social circle, so they're not exposed to them enough to see them as individuals and become attracted to them.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Doesn't Obama identify as black though? but I agree! I can't imagine not acknowledging 50% of my genetic material, I'd find it impossible to identify solely as chinese or solely white... And certain members would agree, been told to my face that I 'wasn't' lol.


As I said, race is a social construct imposed on people by your particular society. Barack Obama is 100% Black by American standards, because you can see his African ancestry. In America, it would be ludicrous to call him White, even though in theory he's as White as he is Black. People from most other countries would see him as neither Black or White but something else.

At one point in time, Irish weren't White in America, now they are seen as one of the Whitest.

If you're mixed race, you can interpret the poll options however you want.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

vicente said:


> As I said, race is a social construct imposed on people by your particular society. Barack Obama is 100% Black by American standards, because you can see his African ancestry. In America, it would be ludicrous to call him White, even though in theory he's as White as he is Black. People from most other countries would see him as neither Black or White but something else.


It seems in America that if you are half white and half another race than you almost always get lumped into the other race except if you look "more" white.

For example actor Russell Wong is half white and half Chinese but seems to only be able to get roles for Asians- which isn't very many.

Meanwhile Kristin Kreuk and Dean Cain who are also half Asian and half white get cast in "white" roles most of the time. I mean Dean Cain actually played Superman on TV.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Doesn't Obama identify as black though? but I agree! I can't imagine not acknowledging 50% of my genetic material, I'd find it impossible to identify solely as chinese or solely white... And certain members would agree, been told to my face that I 'wasn't' lol.


Yeah I think he does, maybe partly to make a political statement he distances himself publicly from that, to show you don't have to be white to be the president, which I get and also maybe he just relates more to that side and the rest of his family is black. I just don't think it's that insane for some people to think of Obama as not 100% black, when, you know, he isn't. I know most people in the US are mixed to some degree, but like it's one generation so I don't think it's too ridiculous.



vicente said:


> I think that it's easy to say that one's attractions are simply personal preferences but I think these preferences are driven by media and exposure. Most of the attractive people on TV are White and non-White people internalize these people as the standards of beauty. Whereas non-White people on TV are generally put in stereotypical roles and therefore not seen as hot by Whites or non-Whites.


Well they are personal preference, but obviously personal preference is formed by a lot of different things genetically and environmentally. I agree though about the media having an influence. Again though, I think you'd find the results would vary more outside of countries where white people are the majority.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

"I'm most attracted to another race, I'm NON-WHITE"
================================================

I would prefer to date or marry any other race of women except for my own, for multiple reasons.  They would be dead-last in my preference list. 

Self-hatred, identity crisis, rebellion, trying something new, being the first to do so in my huge family, etc.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

i'm hispanic, but i'd rather not date a hispanic dude

not a fan of that machismo preoccupation

i like white boys


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm Korean that is more attracted to other race.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> *"I'm most attracted to another race, I'm NON-WHITE"
> ================================================
> 
> I would prefer to date or marry any other race of women except for my own, for multiple reasons.  They would be dead-last in my preference list.
> ...


You and I are alike, Asian brah.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say I'm most attracted to Caucasian and Asian men, but I've found people of all races attractive.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am white(dutch and german)
and am usually attracted to arab/middle eastern man/greek
and very rarely a cute curly blonde/brown haired guy:clap
so caucasian


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm white and I like whites and asians primarily.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

BillDauterive said:


> Self-hatred, identity crisis, rebellion, trying something new, being the first to do so in my huge family, etc.


What you wrote makes it seem like you're going through a phase, and will snap out of it and date Asian girls exclusively. Is that what you're hinting at?

I think self-hatred is a racist term because it's basically saying that if you don't act like a stereotype, you hate your own race.

If you're born and raised in America or Canada, don't let people force you to identify with some foreign country that your parents are from. If White people are free to be whoever they want to be and not be accused of having an identity crisis, why can't you?

And if, like my parents, your parents are racist immigrants bent on preserving the purity of their bloodline and heritage, it's not called rebellion to date outside your ethnic group. It's called being normal.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I'm white and I like whites and asians primarily.


i thought you liked catbrah's v__v


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> i thought you liked catbrah's v__v


The question asked what races I liked, not what species.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

vicente said:


> What you wrote makes it seem like you're going through a phase, and will snap out of it and date Asian girls exclusively. Is that what you're hinting at?
> 
> I think self-hatred is a racist term because it's basically saying that if you don't act like a stereotype, you hate your own race.
> 
> ...


Hi vicente, I am actually not hinting at that. If you have not seen my many posts and many more to keep on coming, I have had no experience with girls at all so far. 

I am simply not attracted to girls of my race/ethnicity for multiple reasons. I feel very aloof from my roots. I was not born in North America, but I have had a North American upbringing right here in North America and abroad in an American international school for expatriates since I was 5 years old. The only reason I would ever date/marry a girl from my race/ethnicity would be from sheer desperation.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

BillDauterive said:


> Hi vicente, I am actually not hinting at that. If you have not seen my many posts and many more to keep on coming, I have had no experience with girls at all so far.
> 
> I am simply not attracted to girls of my race/ethnicity for multiple reasons. I feel very aloof from my roots. I was not born in North America, but I have had a North American upbringing right here in North America and abroad in an American international school for expatriates since I was 5 years old.


That's fine, but I feel that if you think that your tastes in women are because you're self-hating, don't know what you are, and are rebelling against your parents, you're not giving yourself enough credit.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

vicente said:


> If you're born and raised in America or Canada, don't let people force you to identify with some foreign country that your parents are from. If White people are free to be whoever they want to be and not be accused of having an identity crisis, why can't you?
> 
> And if, like my parents, your parents are racist immigrants bent on preserving the purity of their bloodline and heritage, it's not called rebellion to date outside your ethnic group. It's called being normal.


I think this is solid advice and I can identify with it a lot.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm most attracted to Latinas, and I'm white.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm white and I'm mostly attracted to white girls. I think the variety of natural hair color is a contributing factor (brunettes, redheads, black hair, and blondes :yes).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It's kind of hard for me to be attracted to someone exactly my own race since I'm a mix of half filipino and half caucasian. But I lean more towards white guys, so does that count as my own race, or no? I only count me being attracted to caucasians as a preference, because I just happen to find a lot of them attractive. But I could care less what race I end up with, as long as I love them of course.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow two people in the last hour just voted for being non-White and primarily attracted to their own race. Were you raised in North America, the UK, or Australia/New Zealand?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

With 100 responses, here's a summary:

Out of the 53 White respondents, 46% are more attracted to their own race than other races.

Out of the 31 non-White respondents, 10% are more attracted to their own race than other races.

So much for the theory among many White people who only date other Whites, that people are hardwired to be drawn to people who look like them.

It may very well be true that we don't have control over who we are attracted to, but whatever it is that determines who we fancy, is not genetic.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Personal preferences. I'd like the person to be as different as possible so that we have a lot to share and learn. People from the same race seem to be boring...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm filipino and east asian girls are gorgeous.. damn


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Either white or Eastern Asian. To top it off, dark hair with dark brown eyes and pale'ish complexion. Yes yes yes.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

it changes every couple years...


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

:d:d:d


the collector said:


> it changes every couple years...


:d :d


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm white and prefer whites girls but usually my "type" just becomes whomever I have a crush on atm


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm Asian Indian and I've mostly dated Caucasian men and one Indian man. My boyfriend is Caucasian and Asian mixed. I've been attracted to most races though but not sure if that is reciprocated, I seem to have better luck with Caucasian men. I've got to note that culture plays a huge role in my attraction. I'm immediately turned off by people who identify with traditional/conservative culture.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I will take the entire rainbow if possible


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

my thirst is colorblind.


----------



## jls410 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm white and waaay more attracted to blk....we want what we want right?


----------

